# Advice please, dog with possible vaginitus.



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi,

My little bitch possibly has vaginitis. I'll start at the beginning so you can get an idea of what's been tried.

After the first visit to the vets she was given an anti inflammatory injection, 10 days worth of antibiotics and I was told to clean round her vulva twice a day with saline solution (which she enjoyed far too much, little tart) 

That had no effect so at the next visit I was given Malaseb shampoo and told to wash the whole area twice a week for a month.

I have just been back again today as there is no improvement and thought she was just going to have a urine sample taken and tested but was told they were going to take blood and urine samples and do skin scrapes to test for fleas and mites and also test for allergies. She doesn't have fleas and I would have thought mites would have affected her whole body and not just her vulva. 

When I had her trimmed last week the groomer said her Yorkie had vaginitis and her vet gave her Fuciderm gel and it cleared it up so I mentioned it to the vet today. My usual vet is on holiday so it was a locum. Anyway he said I could try the gel but said he would need to shave her right down to the skin so it could be absorbed properly so now she looks like a plucked chicken, bless her. He then proceeded to show me what to do.... he dampened a wad of cotton wool and poured some Malaseb shampoo on to it and wiped around her vulva then dried it with a paper towel, no rinsing off, then he applied some Fuciderm gel and rubbed it in.

She seemed fine with it but as soon as I got out the car back home she wouldn't walk and kept sitting down really quickly or scooting along the ground. I had a look and the area seemed a bit irritated, with a slight rash and I'm wondering if it's from putting the gel straight onto freshly shaved skin. I tried holding a piece of kitchen roll dampened with cold water on the area to try and soothe it which she seemed to like. She hasn't toileted since getting back either. I've carried her into the garden as she won't walk more than one step before quickly sitting down but all she does is sit where I put her down. I've tried putting her in lots of different areas just in case I haven't put her in the right one but still all she does is sit and refuse to move.

I've just had a look at her again and she has sort of scratch marks between her vulva and bottom, probably with scraping bare skin along the path and if I try to hold the damp kitchen roll against her skin in that area now it seems to hurt her so I stopped. 7 hours later and she's still uncomfortable, bless her.

I don't know what else I can try to it ease it for her. She's now started racing round the room and suddenly plonking her bottom down quite heavily and she's giving little whimpers. It's awful to see her like this as she's usually such a happy little dog.

I'm not going to continue with the Fuciderm for a couple of days until the irritation has gone away as I would imagine it would sting like crazy but any advice on what I can do to relieve her discomfort at the present time will be gratefully accepted.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Sounds like the vet may have given her clipper rash on top of her existing problems.

You could use aloe vera gel in the mean time.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Poor little mite 

I think the fact that the vet shaved her and then put the cream straight on is what has made her so sore.

If I shave my legs, I leave it a day before rubbing cream in. If it was my noony I would hate to think how painful razor burn would be 

I would suggest Vaseline to soothe the area. It is pure and contains no perfume etc. and worked wonders on a patch of itchy dermatitis I had on my thumb once. Alternatively, cool compresses to soothe the area.

Fingers crossed it stops driving her mad soon.


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

Ahh that's what I thought was probably the problem but wasn't sure what, if anything, I could put on her skin on top of the Fuciderm. I don't have aloe vera gel but I do have Vaseline so I will go and hunt it out now.

Lurcherlad, when I was reading your reply at first I thought noony must be the name of your dog until I finished the sentence.:lol:

Thanks for the replies, much appreciated


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

LynnM said:


> Lurcherlad, when I was reading your reply at first I thought noony must be the name of your dog until I finished the sentence.:lol:


Think it's a much nicer word for one's lady garden, than some I could think of


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

That's true


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Your vet should have told you to wear a disposable glove when applying Fuciderm.

My 5 yr old bitch has had a similar problem, resulting in a cosmetic surgery procedure 12 days ago because my vet is convinced her sore vulva is the result of hair irritating it.

Prior to that she was given ABs, Coatex shampoo and I applied Fuciderm for seven days.

I have to say the Fuciderm did solve the problem the first time it occured at the beginning of May.

HTH


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

He did, in fact I was cheeky enough to ask if he would sell me one as I don't own any rubber gloves so he gave me 8 free of charge.

So did it reoccur in your dog then? My vet said it was very common in small dogs as they have quite a deep fold at the base of the vulva. It will be interesting to see if the cosmetic surgery procedure cures it once and for all for your dog.

I managed to scrounge some aloe vera gel from my neighbour but it seemed to really sting Tia when I applied it and she was throwing herself around and whimpering so I ended up wiping it off with some damp cotton wool. She's sitting on my lap at the moment but keeps fidgeting and letting out little squeaks and she seems to be breathing really quickly. I only wish there was something I could do to make her more comfortable, I feel so useless that I can't stop her hurting. I even had to feed her by hand because she couldn't stay still long enough to eat from her bowl.

I'm so annoyed that the vet put that steroid cream on her immediately after shaving her. 

Would it be ok to try some germolene cream on her as it has an anaesthetic in it?


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

Just phoned the out of hours vet and she advised me to wipe her down with damp cotton wool and apply a thin layer of Fuciderm which I must admit I'm reluctant to do as that seemed to cause it in the first place.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

LynnM said:


> He did, in fact I was cheeky enough to ask if he would sell me one as I don't own any rubber gloves so he gave me 8 free of charge.
> 
> So did it reoccur in your dog then? My vet said it was very common in small dogs as they have quite a deep fold at the base of the vulva. It will be interesting to see if the cosmetic surgery procedure cures it once and for all for your dog.
> 
> ...


This problem re-occured with my bitch about three weeks ago (she's a very hairy Border Collie). I applied the Fuciderm and Coatex shampoo again but it didn't heal and my vet told me to stop using the Fuciderm.

Personally I'd be very careful what you apply to such a delicate area, although having said that a very experienced friend of mine suggested pure Aloe Vera gel.

Your vet needs to establish what is causing the vaginitis and it could be several different things.

With my bitch we'd already rules out thrush, UTI, etc.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I definitely wouldn't put any more Fuciderm gel on her till the irritation's gone, poor little poppet sounds so uncomfortable !! In fact I wouldn't put anything on her apart from cool compresses for the time being. 
Regarding the Aloe Vera, it doesn't suit everyone and my daughter racts badly to it. 
I would persevere with the compresses and get a second opinion personally.


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

Twiggy said:


> This problem re-occured with my bitch about three weeks ago (she's a very hairy Border Collie). I applied the Fuciderm and Coatex shampoo again but it didn't heal and my vet told me to stop using the Fuciderm.
> 
> Personally I'd be very careful what you apply to such a delicate area, although having said that a very experienced friend of mine suggested pure Aloe Vera gel.
> 
> ...


That's what they were planning to do yesterday when I took her to the vets but because the groomer said that her little yorkie had had vaginitis and the fuciderm had cleared it up she suggested I should ask to try it before any tests were done.
It's the area directly behind her vulva that seems to be irritated (the bit that's in contact with the ground when she scoots along) her actual vulva seems fine. I'm convinced it's because they applied the fuciderm immediately after shaving her, that irritated her skin so she kept scooting along the ground which in turn caused her to rub her skin raw. Today the hair has started to grow back slightly but feels sort of prickly and must be even more irritating for her. When I told the out of hours vet last night about all that had happened she said that he should have rinsed the malaseb off and not just wiped it with a dry paper towel. If the fuciderm doesn't work then they'll be doing all the tests to find out what's causing it. Thanks for your advice 



SusieRainbow said:


> I definitely wouldn't put any more Fuciderm gel on her till the irritation's gone, poor little poppet sounds so uncomfortable !! In fact I wouldn't put anything on her apart from cool compresses for the time being.
> Regarding the Aloe Vera, it doesn't suit everyone and my daughter racts badly to it.
> I would persevere with the compresses and get a second opinion personally.


She's no better today unfortunately. I sat up with her until 2.45 this morning, rubbing her tummy to try and get her to sleep. I think it took her mind off it. She was so tired but couldn't lie down normally as she seemed to need to actually sit and apply pressure to it to ease it. Every time I stopped she'd jump up and then quickly sit down. In the end I took her to bed with me and just lay with her and rubbed her tummy all night. Thank goodness I'm not at work today. :Yawn::Yawn::Yawn: 

A short while ago I managed to get her to lie comfortably on her back in her bed and she is presently snoring away. It's lovely to hear her at peace and resting for a while.

I think I'll do as you suggest and leave the fuciderm until the skin has healed properly even though the out of hours vet stressed that I should continue to apply it. Sometimes you don't know what to do for the best especially when it's one of your own dogs that is suffering. Thanks for your advice too 
Off to get a cold compress 'cos she's just woken up and has started squeaking and fidgeting.


----------



## Strawberryearth (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh the poor love. I'm squirming just thinking about what she must be going through. 

It is easy for me to say go against the vet advice you have been given, but not that wise. You know best and what is aggravating her- cooling the area will really help to relieve the discomfort, perhaps you could refrigerate the Fuciderm? 

I think putting anything on freshly shaved skin, or skin which now has irritated regrowth, will just irritate it further. Whether it is aloe, fuciderm or calamine- although I think the latter (in between doses of the fuciderm) from the fridge might be nice for her. 

I suffer from very sensitive skin and an oatmeal bath is very soothing. Oats have natural oils in them which are very nourishing for the skin- but if she isn't one for sitting still in the bath then that is unlikely to help. 

My suggestions would be to keep anything you need to put on it in the fridge- so it is soothing when applied. And maybe try to get something for her to sit on/press up against her vulva that is cool. My friend has a round rubber disc thing that you fill with water and freeze (for her rabbit) from pets at home, but I would think a hot water bottle (with any furry cover removed) filled with cool water and frozen slightly (mainly to keep it cool for longer) might work just as well. 

I would like to suggest some cream with an analgesic in it (like germoline or savlon) to numb the pain and discomfort but im not sure that wouldn't irritate it further. 

Bless her heart, I hope she finds some relief soon!


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

Strawberryearth said:


> Oh the poor love. I'm squirming just thinking about what she must be going through.
> 
> It is easy for me to say go against the vet advice you have been given, but not that wise. You know best and what is aggravating her- cooling the area will really help to relieve the discomfort, perhaps you could refrigerate the Fuciderm?
> 
> ...


Yes, I was wondering about the germolene last night but I am so worried I cause her even more discomfort and she's in enough of that already.

Decided to take her outside before using the cold compress in case she needed to toilet but as soon as I put her down she raced onto the soil and started digging, think it's because she wants to sit in the cool earth that she's uncovered, but I'm worried she will cause infection in the raw skin from the dirty soil so quickly moved her away before she had chance. Then she dived into some tall plants and was sitting and then throwing herself about in them, I think she's desperately trying anything to get relief.

I carried her back in and got some cool water in a bowl but as soon as I touched the damp cotton wool against her skin she nearly hit the roof, so even that no longer gives her any comfort, bless her. She's sitting on my lap at the moment with her little sore bottom pressed into my leg. I feel like crying for her but I know that won't help her. 

I've decide it's maybe best not putting anything on her at all and let it calm down and when my vet is back next week I'll make an appointment to see him and see what he says. Looks like another few sleepless nights, just as well I'm off on the sick.

Thanks so much to you all for your kind suggestions, just wish one of them had worked for her


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

On most creams and ointments the literature provided advises discontinuation of use if local irritation developes or worsens. Have you got a leaflet with the Fuciderm gel ? It might be worth checking that ifyou have. I'm reluctant to advise total disregard of your vet's instructions, after all I'm not a vet, but it does seem unwise to apply a substance to her already irritated skin. The hair growth will certainly not be helping either. Poor little poppet, thinking about her is making me squirm !!!


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

SusieRainbow said:


> On most creams and ointments the literature provided advises discontinuation of use if local irritation developes or worsens. Have you got a leaflet with the Fuciderm gel ? It might be worth checking that ifyou have. I'm reluctant to advise total disregard of your vet's instructions, after all I'm not a vet, but it does seem unwise to apply a substance to her already irritated skin. The hair growth will certainly not be helping either. Poor little poppet, thinking about her is making me squirm !!!


My thoughts exactly. Just had another read of the literature and it states that Fuciderm gel contains a well known antibiotic which helps kill the bacteria and a corticosteroid anti-inflammatory which will help relieve the itching and inflammation. However it doesn't mention anything about shaving rash or local irritation. It does state, "However if problem get worse or doesn't improve, or if there are any other unexpected problems, consult your veterinary surgeon". The locum vet and the out of hours vet both said to keep using it but it is so difficult when you don't know whether it's irritating her more. The vaginitis itself never caused her any problems as discomfort wise. I'm still at a loss as what to do for the best, she's had 3 applications so far and not one of them has given her any relief at all and I don't know whether it's caused her even more discomfort. Wouldn't life be so much easier if they could only tell us?


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

LynnM said:


> My thoughts exactly. Just had another read of the literature and it states that Fuciderm gel contains a well known antibiotic which helps kill the bacteria and a corticosteroid anti-inflammatory which will help relieve the itching and inflammation. However it doesn't mention anything about shaving rash or local irritation. It does state, "However if problem get worse or doesn't improve, or if there are any other unexpected problems, consult your veterinary surgeon". The locum vet and the out of hours vet both said to keep using it but it is so difficult when you don't know whether it's irritating her more. The vaginitis itself never caused her any problems as discomfort wise. I'm still at a loss as what to do for the best, she's had 3 applications so far and not one of them has given her any relief at all and I don't know whether it's caused her even more discomfort. Wouldn't life be so much easier if they could only tell us?


When I took my bitch back to my vet three weeks ago he said to stop using the Fuciderm immediately.

I'm no expert but I think the vagina has it's own complex bacterias and therefore you have to be very careful what you apply to that area in case you upset the balance and make things worse.

My bitch had her op a week last Friday when the vet made a horseshoe shaped incision around the back of the vulva and tightened the skin and then stitched it up. It looked absolutely horrendous and the poor girl could hardly stand when I got her home. She was on an 8 day course of anti-biotics, Metacam and Tramadol for pain relief. She has had two check-ups so far and her final one this Friday. She's also had two laser treatments (which speeds up the healing process). Fingers crossed it solves her problem.

I've had dogs for well over 35 years now and have never encountered this problem before.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Another thought - have you any Piriton in the house ? 
As I said, I'm no Vet, so obviously not prescribing, but can honestly say if my dog was suffering those symptoms I wouldn't hesitate to give her half a tablet or some syrup _ I've even bought some syrup just in case !

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/315648-piriton.html

It does sound to me as if she's had an allergic reaction to something the vet used as you say the vaginitis wasn't causing her discomfort.


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

Twiggy said:


> When I took my bitch back to my vet three weeks ago he said to stop using the Fuciderm immediately.
> 
> I'm no expert but I think the vagina has it's own complex bacterias and therefore you have to be very careful what you apply to that area in case you upset the balance and make things worse.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry for the late reply I didn't realise anyone had posted. That sounds awful, your poor dog must have been in such a lot of pain after that operation, bless her. I do hope it solves her problem and she gets back to her normal self soon. Hopefully Tia won't have to go through that if the Fuciderm helps her. She is ever so slightly better today, she can lie on her front now and can take more than one step without plonking herself down on her bottom. The redness seems to have lessened so hopefully she will soon be back to normal.
I phoned the out of hours vet again last night and thankfully it was a different one and after explaining the problem they too said to continue with the Fuciderm so I have done.



SusieRainbow said:


> Another thought - have you any Piriton in the house ?
> As I said, I'm no Vet, so obviously not prescribing, but can honestly say if my dog was suffering those symptoms I wouldn't hesitate to give her half a tablet or some syrup _ I've even bought some syrup just in case !
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/315648-piriton.html
> ...


Sorry for the late reply. Unfortunately I don't have piriton in the house, I'm terrible for not even having any medicines in the house, not even paracetamol, I just never think of taking anything for pain, always think it will go away eventually. I might have to start and get some things in for the dogs though, a lot cheaper than the vets I would imagine, just need to find out what.
I would put money on Tia's irritation being down to immediately applying the Fuciderm to newly shaved skin, especially as she's never been shaved there before. Her actual vulva doesn't look irritated at all, just the area behind it.
Anyway hopefully she will have improved even more by tomorrow morning, bless her.

Thank you both again for your kind help, it is much appreciated and I will let you know how she gets on with the vaginitis or whether she needs further treatment


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

So glad she's improving !!


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

SusieRainbow said:


> So glad she's improving !!


I phoned the vets again this morning as there is no improvement from yesterday, still sitting down every 2 or 3 steps and trying to bite at the irritated area, the only improvement is that she can lie down on her tummy, and explained the problem to the receptionist and again was told that it was probably because having the cream on would feel strange to her if she's not used to it.  It's supposedly absorbed so can't understand how it would feel strange hours and days later. They just don't seem to hear the bit when I mention about the awful rash/irritation most likely causing her behaviour.
I then mentioned that the out of hours vet said that the Malaseb shouldn't have just been wiped off with a dry towel but needed rinsing off properly. Also told her my thoughts that it was most likely due to having Malaseb and then Fuciderm applied to newly shaved skin, especially in such a delicate area but that also went unheard. Feel like I'm banging my head against a brick wall. :mad2::mad2::mad2:

Eventually she went to speak to the vet and told me he would call me back.

I then explained the situation to him and he also didn't seem to hear/chose to ignore the part about Fuciderm, Malaseb, newly shaved skin................:mad2::mad2:
He then said to bring her in Saturday morning and he would have a look at her and said that she would now have to have all the tests done that she should have had done at her last appointment. Maybe trying to make me feel guilty for asking to try the Fuciderm first. Anyway I'm not allowing any skin scrapes etc until she's fully healed and my usual vet is back.
I suggested I stop using the Fuciderm and he agreed. 

It's day 4 now and she shouldn't still be so uncomfortable, poor little girl.

I'll probably get charged another £21 for the consultation tomorrow.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Piriton time ?


----------



## Kunakizz (Nov 25, 2012)

That must be very frustrating for you to not get anywhere with the vet and painful for your poor dog. 

When my friends dog had his back end shaved the vet told her to use Sudocrem (zinc/castor oil) cream that's used for nappy rash when he got sore. It did the trick and I now keep a pot in my first aid box just in case.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Sumo realm is a great idea. So gentle it can't hurt, but will soothe.

Flipping spellchecker!! That should read sudocream


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

Kunakizz said:


> That must be very frustrating for you to not get anywhere with the vet and painful for your poor dog.
> 
> When my friends dog had his back end shaved the vet told her to use Sudocrem (zinc/castor oil) cream that's used for nappy rash when he got sore. It did the trick and I now keep a pot in my first aid box just in case.





BessieDog said:


> Sumo realm is a great idea. So gentle it can't hurt, but will soothe.
> 
> Flipping spellchecker!! That should read sudocream


Decided to phone my dog's groomer Friday afternoon and ask if she'd had any problems with her dog after using Fuciderm. I told her exactly what happened and she went bonkers saying "You never, never, never, shave a dog right down to the skin in that sensitive area unless you really have to for surgery. She suggested we both go to the vets, I would hold him down and she would shave his sensitive bits and put Malaseb and fuciderm on him and see how he likes it. She suggested Sudocrem so I went straight out and got some and put it on her, Tia not the groomer 
I cancelled the vets appointment for Saturday, have stopped using the Fuciderm and will make another appointment when my usual vet is back from holiday.

On Saturday morning she was almost back to her annoying self, , hardly any irritation left whatsoever and only sat down occasionally. By evening she was completely irritation free. I can't believe I am happy so to see her being a little pest again, fighting with Alfie and chasing round the garden. She was even helping me with the gardening this morning :wink: More like getting in the way and investigating everything I was doing. :smile5:

SusieRainbow, I will definitely get some Piriton for if they ever should need any in the future.

Thankyou all so much for your help and support.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

So glad she's feeling better , Sudocrem is good stuff, I always have a tub in, since my 2 ( humans) were babies. good plan to keep piriton in the mdicine cupboard too in case they get bee and wasp stings, or and bites.


----------

